# Has anyone ever tried this seller for skins?



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Was randomly looking at kindle stuff on Ebay and came across this guy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kindle-2-vinyl-skin-skins-full-set-choose-your-design_W0QQitemZ250387113608QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250387113608&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

He has some really nice designs that I really like, and am wondering if anyone here has any experience with this seller. I'm especially loving








Ooooh and:

















I also think this is wicked, but not really my style.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like this one (SK-117):


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Never heard of them. They have some nice ones although DecalGirl seems to be the go to place for the Kindle folks.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup, but variety is good, and the more choices we have the better!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never seen these. There are some really beautiful, very tempting skins there.

No. No. No, not gonna do it. I PROMISED myself I'd leave this Flower Splash on for awhile.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never seen those before, I noticed they have one that is very similar, to a Louis Vuitton, pattern.

Now all we need is Louis Vuitton to start making Kindle covers for $500.00 per cover


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Not even gonna let myself look... I've already got two Borsa Bella bags, one Decal Girl skin, another Decal Girl skin on order and an M-Edge on order... really need to stop pimping out the Kindle, lol.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG!!! those skins are perfect for someone looking for a rock-ish edge for their K2. good thing I don't have a k2. I don't think I had have enough control to keep myself from a purchase. I would post some pics of them, but they disabled right click on the page.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I really liked some of those skins - too bad they don't make them for the K1...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i would have to agree meemo


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

The patterns on some of them remind me of some GoMedia.us designs.  The site is a place that has both Vector art Tutorials (the company makes band shirts and posters and such for some bigger name bands.) but they also sell vector art packs with some great patterns and designs.  I've been tempted to do some designs for places like Decal Girl using those pieces.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Never heard of them, but lots of nice designs.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

This one is tempting....nice colors, but not too crazy


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, I couldn't resist, and ordered this one:










The combination of the music, the hearts, and the colors will look SO pretty with the Blue Wave Oberon cover.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Ok, I couldn't resist, and ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
GREAT colors.

We will expect a full pro and con review since it appears you may be the first to order from this source.

Eric


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

OOOOOH, I'm in LOVE!!!

This one is the one I'm going to get first to go with my jade green case:


















But I will quickly move on to these as well:


























I really like sk107 and sk11, but couldn't get pics of them!!!


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

If these are as high quality as DecalGirl skins (and I imagine they are... they are both just sheets of sticky vinyl press-cut to fit the K2, with cool designs on the front!), we might have some friendly competition going on here, because there are a LOT on that eBay site that I love!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I just put my Bayou Sunset one on too, LOL... but this one is much more my style.  

I will put it all together once they both arrive and compare it to the decalgirl skin.  Hopefully they are good quality!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I really liked some of those skins - too bad they don't make them for the K1...


I think, at least for my checkbook's sake, it is a good thing they aren't making them for K1.

I really love some of their designs and have no idea how one could choose just one.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just placed my order.  We'll see how fast they ship!

Personally, I like how the skin wraps around the speaker holes instead of having the corners cut off.


----------



## jasper (Mar 9, 2009)

My knowledge about skins is about skin deep....so....can you reuse a skin once you remove it?  So like change back and forth between 2 or 3?  I have to share my K2 with my hubby so can't get anything too girly...until I get him is own for his birthday!!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

jasper said:


> My knowledge about skins is about skin deep....so....can you reuse a skin once you remove it? So like change back and forth between 2 or 3? I have to share my K2 with my hubby so can't get anything too girly...until I get him is own for his birthday!! thanks for sharing.


I have never done it, but I have heard that if you just very, very carefully remove the skin and place it back on the sheet it came on (or the empty sheet of the new one your are putting on) that you can reuse them. Maybe someone who has actually done it will post though


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't removed one yet, but I can tell that the vinyl is very flexible and might stretch a little when you remove it.  I've read that the fix for that is (after you remove the skin and place it on the backing) to use a hair dryer on medium setting and it will shrink back in place.  Seems plausible.  Gonna try it with my DG skin hopefully Saturday or Monday!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

jasper said:


> My knowledge about skins is about skin deep....so....can you reuse a skin once you remove it? So like change back and forth between 2 or 3? I have to share my K2 with my hubby so can't get anything too girly...until I get him is own for his birthday!! thanks for sharing.


I've re-used a skin, but frankly it looks a little battered. You have to be extremely careful taking them off, and then have a place to put them. I'm insanely disorganized, so of course I had no idea where the old backer was. And, when you remove the old skin to put on the new one, the old skin attracts every piece of flotsam in your house, and immediately adheres to it. To me, it's not worth the effort to change out skins a lot, but to each his own. Having said that, I do like the skins very much. It's a way to protect devices from myself.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't see and lettering where the buttons are.  Think they are just blank? or maybe they just fade into the background.  Just wondering if anyone sees any letters where the buttons would be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I harvest all of my skins myself.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I contacted and asked about them doing skins for the K1.... there are some there that I LOVE!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

^ My name is Tiffany too.  

I didn't see words on the buttons either, but I don't care either way.  My Bayou Sunset was one of the ones they didn't print the words on but I kind of like it.  Plus, I'm thinking that I am pretty familiar with the buttons so it won't be an issue.  That being said... I know lots of people want the words on there so I'd contact them before ordering if it's a big deal to you.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you look on the large picture in the middle of the listing, it shows the skin with the words printed on it.  

It's just all of the thumbnails that are photoshopped without the words.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I sent the seller an email asking about the possibility of k1 skins. Here is his response: 


> hi
> We are working on this model may be in next couple weeks, please go to our online store 3ACP dot COM we have much much more than decalgirl, so please let other member from forum know thanks


There's no need to look at me like that. I already have an enabler banner on my signature.  Can't wait! Some of his stuff is fantastic!
Also, for people who have k2s, is the k2 taller or shorter than the k1? I'm wondering if a k2 skin could be trimmed to fit after jim harvests it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I sent the seller an email asking about the possibility of k1 skins. Here is his response:
> There's no need to look at me like that. I already have an enabler banner on my signature.  Can't wait! Some of his stuff is fantastic!
> Also, for people who have k2s, is the k2 taller or shorter than the k1? I'm wondering if a k2 skin could be trimmed to fit after jim harvests it.


I wasn't talking about Kindle skins.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Neither was I.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

"Jim" might be short for "Jamie." 

It puts the lotion on its skin
Or else it gets the hose again


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I sent the seller an email asking about the possibility of k1 skins. Here is his response:
> There's no need to look at me like that. I already have an enabler banner on my signature.  Can't wait! Some of his stuff is fantastic!
> Also, for people who have k2s, is the k2 taller or shorter than the k1? I'm wondering if a k2 skin could be trimmed to fit after jim harvests it.


awesome! I can't wait - there are several purple ones I must have LOL Someone should find out if they would do an affiliate thing with kindleboards like decalgirl does.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

patchymama said:


> awesome! I can't wait - there are several purple ones I must have LOL Someone should find out if they would do an affiliate thing with kindleboards like decalgirl does.


Just went to the website - they'll put your name on the skin too!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Just went to the website - they'll put your name on the skin too!


Em, who's side are you on? lol 
If you're going to find out cool stuff like that, the least you could do is tag yourself with an enabler banner! All the cool kids have one.


----------



## Christinac130 (Mar 4, 2009)

These are beautiful skins, but the application looks like it could be a problem.  On the Product Overview page it shows how to apply the skin with their exclusive "application tape."  It looks like you align your skin, apply it and remove the tape.  Maybe I'm just not very adept at applying skins, but it took me a few tries to apply my Kindle skin pieces just right.  If you lay the skin down with the application tape and mis-align it, you would have to lift it back up to fix it.  Does the skin remain attached to the device or will it repeatedly come up with the tape to allow for adjustments?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Em, who's side are you on? lol
> If you're going to find out cool stuff like that, the least you could do is tag yourself with an enabler banner! All the cool kids have one.


I just figured out how to get my sig the way I wanted it - not smart enough (yet) to figure out how to tag myself as an enabler - but I will most definitely own up to it! 
Hey, I can help most anyone justify buying most anything!


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried looking for that pretty green skin you have a picture of but can't find it...am I looking in the wrong place..


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Also, for people who have k2s, is the k2 taller or shorter than the k1? I'm wondering if a k2 skin could be trimmed to fit after jim harvests it.


If you really want to know 
The K2 is taller than the K1. And the keyboard keys are round instead of square. And several other things. I don't think I'd try to trim a K2 skin before or after jim harvests it...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Andra said:


> If you really want to know
> The K2 is taller than the K1. And the keyboard keys are round instead of square. And several other things. I don't think I'd try to trim a K2 skin before or after jim harvests it...


....hmmmm. Round buttons. I hadn't considered that. But if I got just a back panel....hmmmm.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

spoiled brat said:


> I tried looking for that pretty green skin you have a picture of but can't find it...am I looking in the wrong place..


Which pretty green skin? The one at the top, or the 3 that I posted? The one at the top is SK39. If it's one of mine, let me know.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, so I got mine today. Compared to Decalgirl:

The Pros

The skin comes on a clear sticky sheet, so that you can put the entire front on, buttons and all, at once. It's a bit tricky, but I got it on the front without any problem the first time. Everything is perfectly aligned so that's kind of nice.

The Cons

The application process is a little tricker, and I'm glad I started with the back. They are MUCH harder to reposition than Decal Girl, and seem prone to tearing (I ripped mine a little on the back piece, but it's hardly noticeable, and next time I'll know better)

I am very pleased with the quality and design of it though, and will probably buy from them again. I'll probably buy from Decal Girl again too... whoever has the design that strikes my fancy at the time.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

They really do have some great designs.  It's bookmark time....
jp


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I just wish they made K1 skins...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TM said:


> I just wish they made K1 skins...


I know, I sat looking at them the other night & found so many I liked, but not for my poor Pearl...then again, part of what's so nice about them is the full design on the back and how it seems to wrap around from front to back on many of them - and of course you don't get that for a K1 (and I wouldn't want it anyway since I have a velcro Oberon). Still like them, though.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Jim" might be short for "Jamie."
> 
> It puts the lotion on its skin
> Or else it gets the hose again


<cue white yippy dog>

too funny! you are one twisted dude


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kindgirl, how does the quality of the product compare to DecalGirl?  Is the artwork more vibrant?  Does it offer a good grip/feel?  How do the back corners work?

I ordered mine on the same day, so I'm hoping mine shows up either today or tomorrow.  I'm dying to get it!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got mine today too. And I must say, I really like these skins. The one-piece application is DA BOMB and the template is perfectly cut to size!

The skin is quite sticky, but it's not difficult to pull up and move to make sure you position it just right. The grip/feel and graphics colors are all on par with Decal Girl. The other major plus is that the design wraps around the speaker holes in the back...looks a bit more polished.

I took some outdoor photos to show how it came out:

















And one with my jade green case:


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

www.3acp.com

For those K1 owners... they have skins for your K1 now.

I'm really tempted to get another skin for my K2, some of these look great.

These skins are also being discussed in the DecalBoy thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

They do make K1 skins now.  Just ordered this one to go with my purple Roof of Heaven cover from Oberon. I had one of their skins on my netbook and it was superb. Can't wait to get my Kindle one!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You guys..I'm trying to be GOOD (for once) You're not helping....These are gorgeous though.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I finally made up my mind because of this seller offering Kindle 1s today and am going with this along with my ROH in purple (tho I bet it would be amazing with the purple butterfly from Oberon!):










I can't wait! There were so many purple ones it was hard to choose, but I have had a black/pink skin on the kindle for a while and thought I would go with something lighter


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

patchymama said:


> I finally made up my mind because of this seller offering Kindle 1s today and am going with this along with my ROH in purple (tho I bet it would be amazing with the purple butterfly from Oberon!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this skin as well. It will look good with the purple.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@stargazer0725

I haven't seen many Skins that I really liked but I Love Yours!!!!  I went to the site but I had trouble picking out which one is on your Kindle.  Do you have the Model # by any chance?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Okay, so I got mine today. Compared to Decalgirl:
> 
> The Pros
> 
> ...


Did you order the skins from e-bay or do they have a web site?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love one of their skins but I ordered the red River Garden and the red Sun and I don't want an all red skin (too much red). They have no subtlety with the red skins. I like a skin with a lot of white with splash of red and no creepy or disgusting design. They have that with other colors but not red, so I'll wait. Here are some I really liked with a lot of white so I wish the graphic was red!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I would love one of their skins but I ordered the red River Garden and the red Sun and I don't want an all red skin (too much red). They have no subtlety with the red skins. I like a skin with a lot of white with splash of red and no creepy or disgusting design. They have that with other colors but not red, so I'll wait. Here are some I really liked with a lot of white so I wish the graphic was red!


I think this one could look great, even though there isn't red in it (and of course the one that's black & gray would look great too).


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all - I received my skin from this company today...i did the back first and found it difficult at first to put the skin on, but i after a couple of tries, first starting from bottom, then starting from top, that it worked MUCH better to start from one of the sides. I chose the right side...it really helps to line up the side because of the length of the skin and the kindle. i then did the front in about 5 seconds (literally) after lining it up on the right side with the most buttons. really EASY to install and I am really happy with the quality.

i took pictures with a flash. these are the best I could get...































I LOVE this skin...I took off my decalgirl irises skin to put this one on...I loved the one step application on the front with the separate button pieces. The pieces are all on a plastic sheet, so once you line up the plastic sheet with the buttons in the right place, you push it down and smooth it out and remove the plastic sheet and all the separate button pieces are on. you don't have to do them all separately.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Hi all - I received my skin from this company today...i did the back first and found it difficult at first to put the skin on, but i after a couple of tries, first starting from bottom, then starting from top, that it worked MUCH better to start from one of the sides. I chose the right side...it really helps to line up the side because of the length of the skin and the kindle. i then did the front in about 5 seconds (literally) after lining it up on the right side with the most buttons. really EASY to install and I am really happy with the quality.
> 
> i took pictures with a flash. these are the best I could get...
> 
> I LOVE this skin...I took off my decalgirl irises skin to put this one on...I loved the one step application on the front with the separate button pieces. The pieces are all on a plastic sheet, so once you line up the plastic sheet with the buttons in the right place, you push it down and smooth it out and remove the plastic sheet and all the separate button pieces are on. you don't have to do them all separately.


Boy that sounds good. I love the way my Quest skin looks but it wasn't that easy to put on. I will have to check out this dealer.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pawlaw said:


> I LOVE this skin...I took off my decalgirl irises skin to put this one on...I loved the one step application on the front with the separate button pieces. The pieces are all on a plastic sheet, so once you line up the plastic sheet with the buttons in the right place, you push it down and smooth it out and remove the plastic sheet and all the separate button pieces are on. you don't have to do them all separately.


Pawlaw--what a beautiful combination you chose! I'll have to think about these when I get sick of Garden at Giverny.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice Kombo, Pawlaw.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 22, 2009)

ohhh, very nice skins!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

a pretty one!


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> I got mine today too. And I must say, I really like these skins. The one-piece application is DA BOMB and the template is perfectly cut to size!
> 
> The skin is quite sticky, but it's not difficult to pull up and move to make sure you position it just right. The grip/feel and graphics colors are all on par with Decal Girl. The other major plus is that the design wraps around the speaker holes in the back...looks a bit more polished.
> 
> ...


Hi StarGz....does this skin have a matte or glossy finish? It looks matte to me in your shot...just wondering...


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris said:


> @stargazer0725
> 
> I haven't seen many Skins that I really liked but I Love Yours!!!! I went to the site but I had trouble picking out which one is on your Kindle. Do you have the Model # by any chance?
> 
> ...


Sorry, Chris, I was on vacay. The skin is "SK-12".


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

KasperKindle said:


> Hi StarGz....does this skin have a matte or glossy finish? It looks matte to me in your shot...just wondering...


The skin actually has a slight sheen to it...more like a Satin to Semi-gloss finish. As you can tell from the pic, the glare on this particular skin seems a little bit better than the DG skin I was using.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I received mine last night and am very happy with it. I was able to apply it with little effort. I posted my pics on the http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5755.0.html thread. I love it!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope mine shows up today!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine did come today!  It is gorgeous and I am very happy with it.  My only complaint is that the one step application is NOT one step for the Kindle 1.  The gaps inbetween some of the button stickers is too big so if you did it in one step, it wouldn't be aligned properly.  Even doing it in sections it was still easier than the Decal Girl application tho..... I love the keyboard section, so much easier to do without stretching them!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just ordered from 3acp last night and the ordering process could have been smoother.    I travel so I need to ship to a different address than my billing address so things don't get left out in the weather or worse taken.  Both from their web site and from amazon there was no way to enter a different shipping address if just used the billing address for both. This was very frustrating.  I ended up placing the order on amazon, although that was not my intent. I thought I was just going to the next screen where I would be able to enter/choose a shipping address, but it just placed the order and automatically shipped it to my billing address.  I tried to fix the order but it could not be updated even only seconds after it was placed (at 9:15 pm PDT).  So I called amazon first thing this morning and there really wasn't anything they could do except have me send a message to the vendor.  I did so, but immediately upon sending the message to the vendor I got the shipping notification in my email.  But, I also got a reply from the vendor 3 hours later saying they would change the shipping address to the address I had sent in my message.  I'm not sure where it is going now.    I guess I will just have to wait and see.

So, if you need to ship to an address other than your billing address be careful. Hopefully amazon will rectify this from their end and require the vendor to allow a different shipping address.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

So I like some of these 3acp skins.  But aren't the skins distracting when you read?  I mean, left as it is, it's white like a page.  Do you not find it distracting to have the flashy skins?

Thanks!

Elizabeth


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> So I like some of these 3acp skins. But aren't the skins distracting when you read? I mean, left as it is, it's white like a page. Do you not find it distracting to have the flashy skins?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Elizabeth


I actually find a good skin less distracting that the white Kindle. Some would be distracting, but the one I got from this seller is lovely and not distracting at all


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> So I like some of these 3acp skins. But aren't the skins distracting when you read? I mean, left as it is, it's white like a page. Do you not find it distracting to have the flashy skins?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Elizabeth


Here is a pic. of my K1 with skin and screensaver. I do not even notice the skin once I begin to read. Most all skin users feel the same. It just disappears when you read.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe I'll get one and see what I think. I guess I can just take it off if I don't like it!

Elizabeth


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Applied my 3acp skin last night.  Easy to do, and it looks great.  I'll post pics.

I agree that the white of the Kindle was far more 'distracting' than the earth-tone of my wood-grain skin.  That was my primary reason for getting one.  I considered going deep black, but thought it would be too much.  So now the GeekBook™ looks like a bit of Vermont barn board with electronic frills.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> So I like some of these 3acp skins. But aren't the skins distracting when you read? I mean, left as it is, it's white like a page. Do you not find it distracting to have the flashy skins?


I've heard 1 person mention that they thought the skin was distracting and they removed the skin.
I've heard at least 2 people say that they thought the white was more distracting than the skin.
Most people do not think the skin is distracting. This is the category I'm in. I do not think the skin is distracting, I think it adds warmth and personality to a cold electronic device. But I will admit that I get fairly simple skins for my Kindle; I do not get very bright,busy colors because I do not want it to be distracting.

My iPod is a different story, that is pretty flashy.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I was another one who found the white to be far more distracting than having a skin.  But I did go with one that's not only fairly dark, but has a very muted abstract feel to it (Monet's Garden at Giverny--looking at the front skin, really all you see are muted dots of color).  I love some of the brighter skins, and some of the patterns, but I admit I'm not ready to try them yet.  I'm definitely still concerned that I'd be distracted by a different skin.

Everyone is different though--the good thing about the skins is that they're the cheapest possible way to accessorize, and if you don't like them, you're not out a ton of money.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> So I like some of these 3acp skins. But aren't the skins distracting when you read? I mean, left as it is, it's white like a page. Do you not find it distracting to have the flashy skins?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Elizabeth


I thought that a skin would be distracting - and never thought I would chose to decorate my pretty white kindle, but after seeing all of these I checked out the website. They have some fantastic designs, and some that are, um, really out there.. but I ordered #65 or 66 (can't remember exactly...) seems like a "gateway" to decorating my Kindle, not too busy or bright. We shall see where this gateway leads!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK -- you convinced me!! So which one goes best w/ this cover?









There doesn't seem to be a way to grab pix of the site at http://www.3acp.com/ though -- not sure how to put up a pic here of the skins they offer. <pout>

What about #23? The numbers aren't clearly marked on them until you click on the skin and add. But it's light green.

Elizabeth


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooh! This is from decalgirl. Am I nuts to think this looks cute??


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Oooh! This is from decalgirl. Am I nuts to think this looks cute??


Not to me - I love that combo!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the perfect one! How do a post a picture?


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Oooh! This is from decalgirl. Am I nuts to think this looks cute??


Not nuts at all, I think they look fabulous together!!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

OK - I have no clue how to insert an image - but there is the Frog Prince skin on Decalgirl featured on a laptop.....just type in Frog for search on their site - He would be a cute match, unless I'm really loosing it now!
Let me know what you think...or is it just too much frog?  Croak!!!!


----------



## hunebe (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got my skin from this seller and honestly I'm a little disappointed with the print quality. I will post pictures later today or tomarrow. Is anyones 3acp image kind of grainy? Are the DecalGirl skin images grainy?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> OK -- you convinced me!! So which one goes best w/ this cover?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a way to grab pix of the site at http://www.3acp.com/ though -- not sure how to put up a pic here of the skins they offer. <pout>
> 
> ...


I was looking though the skins and came upon this one and thought it would be good for your cover... and then I noticed it was the one you mentioned. So it must be good!










Based on the other skin you posted, I'm assuming you are looking for a K1 skin.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I was actually also a bit disappointed with my 3acp skin - but then again I haven't had any other skin so can't compare! But yes, it's a bit grainy, and also, the design is not placed in the same spot as on the pictures on the website, and so the whole thing sits differently and not quite as nicely as I had imagined it - sigh... Also, what looked like black on the pix on the website turned out to be more of a maroon (nice, but not what I wanted/expected).

Now I am patiently waiting for Decalgirl to come up with the skin I really want (Katana Gold, under the PSP skins - not yet available for K2) to give it another try, hoping for better printing quality.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Neo said:


> I was actually also a bit disappointed with my 3acp skin - but then again I haven't had any other skin so can't compare! But yes, it's a bit grainy, and also, the design is not placed in the same spot as on the pictures on the website, and so the whole thing sits differently and not quite as nicely as I had imagined it - sigh... Also, what looked like black on the pix on the website turned out to be more of a maroon (nice, but not what I wanted/expected).
> 
> Now I am patiently waiting for Decalgirl to come up with the skin I really want (Katana Gold, under the PSP skins - not yet available for K2) to give it another try, hoping for better printing quality.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


I'm so bummed. I was so excited to try a skin from this place; I was planning to order one yet this week. I hope I'm not dissappointed.


----------



## hunebe (Mar 28, 2009)

Neo said:


> the design is not placed in the same spot as on the pictures on the website, and so the whole thing sits differently and not quite as nicely as I had imagined it - sigh... Also, what looked like black on the pix on the website turned out to be more of a maroon (nice, but not what I wanted/expected).


My skin has similar problems. The placement is off and what appeared gray on the website is a greenish.

I'm looking forward to your verdict on the decal girl skin


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Oooh! This is from decalgirl. Am I nuts to think this looks cute??


i think it looks really cute


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

You know, I found my Decal Girl skin to be too grainy for my taste. I was disappointed, although others LOVE theirs. I suspect that maybe the printer was off or something, but their customer service wasn't great, so I've totally written off DG skins. I thought maybe I was just too nitpicky, but I ended up getting a Tego skin (www.mytego.com) and love it. I just wonder if sometimes the printing is off (with any company) from time to time... although I seem to be the only one who had this issue with DG!


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I like my 3acp skin just fine.  It arrived quickly and was easy to apply.  The ordering process through ebay is a complete mess, though.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Panjo said:


> but I ended up getting a Tego skin (www.mytego.com) and love it. I just wonder if sometimes the printing is off (with any company) from time to time... although I seem to be the only one who had this issue with DG!


I went there, but I don't really see how you design your own. I mean, I clicked on the link, but it seems that you have to have photos already saved somewhere -- how did you find photos you liked, with colors you liked, with graphics in the arrangement you liked? It seems way complicated.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I know, the first time I went I thought I HAD to upload a photo or design of my own. Too much for me, so I left. Then I found you can click on "design" then "select an image" and you can brows through their designs. Then you can zoom, rotate, and align the design, add lettering if you want, etc.

I just noticed that they don't seem to have a K2 design! maybe I just missed it...


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK -- so I ordered this skin to go w/ my Austen cover. Cross your fingers that it looks good in person! I'll post pix of the actual combo when the skin arrives.


















And I found this page w/ Decalgirl coupon codes and got 15% off! 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/decalgirl.com


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> I went there, but I don't really see how you design your own. I mean, I clicked on the link, but it seems that you have to have photos already saved somewhere -- how did you find photos you liked, with colors you liked, with graphics in the arrangement you liked? It seems way complicated.


You can either design your own with your own pictures from your computer, or you can design your own from their pre-loaded pictures. When you use theirs, you can customize it a bit by moving the picture from left to right, up & down, if the picture is a little bigger than necessary (or if there's a part of the pic you don't care about). I had to play around with it a bit to get it figured out. I still haven't ordered from there (yet) but my next skin might be this one from mytego (I rotated one of their pics to get the effect I wanted):


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

[I just noticed that they don't seem to have a K2 design! maybe I just missed it...]

I just went on mytego and it does look very promising indeed! I just saw some designs I would really like, but you are right, they don't have a K2 design yet - pout...

I just put in a request for them to do K2s, and got an e-mail saying that the more requests they get for a particular device, the more chances of it being available fast, so.... let's all request designs for K2s !!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You can either design your own with your own pictures from your computer, or you can design your own from their pre-loaded pictures. When you use theirs, you can customize it a bit by moving the picture from left to right, up & down, if the picture is a little bigger than necessary (or if there's a part of the pic you don't care about). I had to play around with it a bit to get it figured out. I still haven't ordered from there (yet) but my next skin might be this one from mytego (I rotated one of their pics to get the effect I wanted):


Eagle nebula? Pretty!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a 3acp skin and like it.  It was hard for me to put on but I was kind of anal


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The frogs are kind of cute.


----------

